# Good psychiatrists in New Orleans?



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I feel like the health clinic where I live is failing me. I'm trying to seek therapy elsewhere, preferrably something cost effective. I do not have insurance and only make around $18k

Please help. I have bad AD (social phobia as they call it), major depression, and panic attacks.


----------

